# GHRP-6 Doesn't make me hungry?



## streeter (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm taking cjc-1295 without DAC and GHRP-6 each 100mcg together two to three times a day and so far each time I took it on an empty stomach slightly hungry already I did not get the immediate hunger pains so many people speak of. Does that mean it's no good or is this hunger thing just with some people? Also can I mention where I bought my peptides from here?

Only second day on it as well.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 26, 2011)

im curios to this...


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 26, 2011)

Where'd you get em?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 26, 2011)

Increase the dose, the hunger effects from GHRP-6 are more pronounce at 150-170mcg


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 26, 2011)

The first time I injected I felt like I cud take on a grocery store,  which having the ectomorphs hunger issues, its amazing for me,  my dose is about 5ui, with th 5mg vial being mixed with 2.5cc of BW...


----------



## streeter (Aug 26, 2011)

I bought from ergo-pep. I know their melanatan 2 is gtg my wife got dark as shit quick. I will up the dose and see what happens. Maybe someone can check my math. I mixed 2.5 ml BW with 10mg of GHRP-6 so I pull 3iu to get 100mcg  Correct???


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes I believe that is correct


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh wait, with 5mg of ghrp that wud be right, but with 10mg I think ud have to mix 5cc of BW


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 26, 2011)

6 does not make every one hungery.... 95% of poeple get the hunger. Shit I wish I got that side from it. First time I thought it was the peps but I was still getting good sleep from it. So I switched companys and the same thing, went tithe 3rd pep co. And still nothing.... So you can't make that the only factor in if it works. Now if you done get better sleep for your peps then your stuff is 99% bunk.


----------



## el bruto (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been taking ghrp2 for a while.  It really kind of screws my sleep up.  So I pin three times earlier in the day and still get good results. Everyone is different. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## streeter (Aug 27, 2011)

OK well I noticed something else today or my mind is playing tricks on me. I'm not sure but does anyone else after injecting cjc and ghrp6 seem to get a very slight funny taste in your mouth? I'm not sure it seems so slight but this is the second day I thought I got this metal taste very slightly in my mouth after injecting. Anyone else experience this?

Still don't get hungry but I do think I am sleeping better. I will pay more attention to that especially since I get insomnia often but lately I have slept better.

Is there any other sides that would tell me it's working?


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 27, 2011)

If the hunger isn't hitting you then the only other way would be better sleep and excelerated hair growth. After 4-5 day of being on the hair on my face starts to grow much faster.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 27, 2011)

I was wondering about that my facial hair is growing super fast,  with OP combo cjc 1295 wo dac and ghrp6 , how long before u should be seeing the anabolic effect s I've been doing 100mcg of each 3x a day 5 days a week , for a month now, have noticed a better pump and sleep and hunger from ghrp6, but not much else


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 28, 2011)

I mix the GHRP with 3ml of bacwater. 166mcg at 10 units. Mix the CJC with 2ml and it's 100mcg at 10 units. Makes it super easy and pretty accurate.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 28, 2011)

Peptides are like GH.... There not the magic pill there just a little helper. So the fact that your gettin a better pump and better sleep, be happy.

Like gh, peps don't work over night and don't expect much more what your gettin. The gains will come but slowly. Hang in there there workin like they should.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 28, 2011)

Stick to sponsors on the site and I'm sure you wont have any issues like this 

-T


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

i can think of a great EXTREME sponsor  hint hint!


----------



## streeter (Aug 30, 2011)

Well there is a huge shit storm between peptide companies over at professional muscle. The skinny is some company tested ergo-peps stuff and it came back bunk. they made ergo-pep remove their banners. I am confused now did I just buy $200 worth of junk is that why I don't feel hungry? Man this sucks don't know who to trust who to believe or if I should even keep sticking myself with it.

Anyone use ergo-pep with solid results? I don't know what to think I am the guy in the middle the freaking consumer who just wants a real product for their money.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 30, 2011)

^^^^ GEN X peptides..... It's all I use.

No there not on this board but, if you know datbetrue.... Then u know there good


----------

